# پایگاه‌های داده > سایر پایگاه‌های داده > MySQL > سوال: محل ذخیره جداول MYSQL

## Beginner Programmer

سلام و درود فراوان
جداول و پایگاه داده هایی که توسط MYSQL ایجاد میکنم کجای هارد دیسک ذخیره میشه؟ :متفکر:  :کف کرده!:

----------


## espootin

توی پوشه Data توی مسیر نصب MySQL.
اگه wamp هم بصورت Default نصب کردی که احتمالا اینه:
C:\wamp\bin\mysql\mysql[version]\data

----------

